# Boar mount



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

No they don't. Some taxidermists will make an actual mold of your tusks, and replicate them, but most just use the jawsets that are available which already have the tusks in them. Using the real ones can result in splitting down the road.


----------



## turkeytom (May 8, 2003)

A good taxidermist will do it either way you want it done.I personally dont like the reproduction jaw sets.They are too generic looking.Same thing with the roof of the mouth.I make a mold from the origional roof and then make one.It fits ferfect every time.I have seen too many that almost fit,but not quite.Doesnt look good if you ask me.Some people may never notice that it doesnt fit right.Back to the jaws.If they are done right,meaning all the teeth pulled,nerves pulled, upper and lower jaws cut in half under the teeth and treated properly.You will have no problems with splitting or any other problems. It takes a lot of time to do this,but the finished product is superior.Broken tusks and teeth can be fixed or replaced,according to what the customer wants.A reproduction jaw set is what I call,the easy way to do things.Not The best way.


----------

